# New EpiWeb Drip Walls (combined order?)



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey all...

I finally tracked down my EpiWeb order and it seems they have some new products. Importing from them is very expensive due to large shipping and customs costs. I am going to order some of their new product and wanted to put it out there to see if anyone else would like to jump on the bandwagon since it will be some time before I can place a large enough order to justify shipping again. 

See the new products below:


























































Example Setup and Grow In


























Additionally there is a moss mix which can be pasted onto EpiWeb as seen growing in the above photo's. The moss mix consist of 60% Sphagnum moss and 40% tropic mosses (south american) that is ground together. The Sphagnum moss acts as a medium for the other mosses to establish in. It also hold everything together as it becomes a kind of a felt when mixed fine. Also added are seeds of Peperomias, Gesneriads, Begonias and several fern spores to the mix. Its also common that other seeds and spores awake from the tropic moss in the mix. The dried moss mix is mixed with water and spread using a paint brush.

If anyone is interested please post here (not in PM). I will be making the order next week. Pricing is not yet set as I haven't received shipping quotes and I can get discounts for large orders. Just to give an estimate however you can expect the following:

Metric Conversion Calculator
>:: World Wide Metric ::<

IIS Background Sheets
mm
400 x 500 $39.99
500 x 500 $46.99
500 x 1000 $67.99
Larger sizes up to 1200 x 1400 available on request

Modules
A 44.99
B 32.99
C 32.99
D 22.99

Branches
SM 13.99
MED 15.99
LG 19.99

Moss Mix
50g (.5 square Meter) 12.99
300g (3 square Meter) 68.99

I as of yet do not have pump pricing. I would like to look into compatibility with pumps available locally (which shouldn't be a problem as this will not require misting pump type pressure) to avoid the high costs of shipping heavy pumps from Europe.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

...Wow. That's wicked nice. I could see these getting very popular in the dart frog world. So this means you got everything worked out with the real Epiweb distrubutors?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's Dagobah !.....all we need is the ghost of Yoda in miniature.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Put me down for 100g of the moss mix. I'll give it a try.

If other NEFG types want to go in on splitting the 300g lot, speak up, and let me know.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill also second the moss mixture.


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Depends on if you're ordering beginning of the week or end of the week (payday's on Friday hehehe) if you can handle money on Friday - I'd be down for a 500x500 panel and 100g of the moss mix. If you're ordering panels... I know that'd skyrocket the shipping. If no other panels, just the moss will work fine.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Larger sizes up to 1200 x 1400 available on request or (2) 1000x1000
a couple large branches
300g of mix

Let me know what I'd be looking at.
Thanks


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah...

I haven't calculated shipping into the costs yet but I am hoping I approximated it enough that it ends up making sense and I won't need to change them.

Order away...the shipping will be dispersed among everyone so it works out in the end. Keep in mind there are three shipping costs....from Europe to customs, customs to me and then me to you. In the middle there the Epi guys pick up customs in Europe and pick up customs in the US. Usually it is around $60 per package.

Chris


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Put me down for 100g of the moss mix please.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet! Would make drip wall construction a breeze. I was also thinking about how to run water through an Epi Web branch. Guess they figured it out first haha.

Glad you got your order!


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Hey all...
> 
> 
> IIS Background Sheets
> ...


15.7 inches x 19.7 inches = $39.99
19.7 inches x 19.7 inches = $46.99
19.7 inches x 39.3 inches = $67.99

Wow, the branches are really cool, but the cost of the sheets are super expensive.

I am right now communicating with a company about getting buffing / scrubbing sheets that are larger and are less than 1/3 of the price.

These are the sizes that I should be able to get.

14 x 20 inches
14 x 28 inches
14 x 32 inches

I haven't gotten a conformation on the final cost yet, but they should be under $20 per sheet.

On frognet we have been having an excellent discussion about these pads and about how safe the plastics would be in the long run.

The research shows and general consensus is that they are completely safe to use. Basically this is the same type of material used in EpiWeb.

Dave


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Dave,

Keep in mind these come with the plumbing for the drip walls and my prices are a shot in the dark.

That said...just for the normal sheets the price is still expensive. When I do these orders 40% of the cost is shipping from Europe to here and customs fees. If we were in Europe the prices would be drastically different.

One good thing is as far as I can tell the prices for the drip wall systems are not much different than the plain sheets as the costs again is in the shipping.

The reason I am so curious about the other material is elimination of the shipping costs would help immensely. I am a little stuck with EpiWeb for the shaped pieces though...although of course we could always stick with natural wood which I do currently.

Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh...one thing I am still exploring but really like is the following. I didn't mention it on the photo but these are not misting...they are magnets. You can attach pieces magnetically for easy removal.


----------



## rpj211 (May 19, 2009)

Put me down for 100 g of the moss mix please

Richard


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> Dave,
> 
> Keep in mind these come with the plumbing for the drip walls and my prices are a shot in the dark.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris,

I hope you didn't get the feeling that I was complaining about you or the things that you offer to the hobby. If I came off that way, then I truly apologize. It was not my intent at all. Helping set up orders for people is a valuable service and I respect what you are trying to do for folks in the hobby. 

I was pretty shocked when I calculated the size of the sheets and saw the overall sheet prices. I have looked at EpiWeb' s website and they really do have some cool stuff, but some of the costs were literally out of this world. 

When I read you original post I thought that I read that these prices did not include shipping. I realize that I had misunderstood what you had said when I went back and re-read the original post and saw that you said that the prices were not set in stone because the shipping hadn't been calculated as of the time of the post.

Dave


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I've worked with this stuff in my greenhouse and it isn't all that the ads imply. It doesn't hold a bit of water. Its plastic and the water mostly runs through. You'll be running the misters quite a lot to get anything to grow on this stuff. Just a warning. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Chuck,

That is exactly the point of EpiWeb...to not hold water. The original intention was to create a substrate for mounting orchids and broms that would not hold moisture and result in rotting.

Also there is no misting. The system simply circulates water top to bottom through the panel. The branches of course are another story. If broms and orchids on the back wall were your goal you are correct in that misting would be needed although only once daily.

For moss growth or Riccia the flow would be perfect.

Certainly not all things to all people but very good at what it is intended for.

Anyway guys no harm no foul!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hey Chris,
are you starting to carry this procuct? if so how much is it?


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd like to place and order and give this stuff a go.

1 x 500x500 sheet
1 x lg branch
1 x module D
100g of the moss mixture

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Can count on me for 100g of the moss mix atleast. I'm always up for some new mosses  Feel free to PM me if i forget about this thread by the time the order comes in!

The rest of the stuff sounds like it could be very useful, unfortunately i just dont have the extra cash for it right now, but its a product i'd definately be interested in down the road, if anyone were to carry it regularly in the states.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I am interested in the Moss Mixture also


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Any order updates?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd take 100g of the moss mix as well.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I will take 100g of the moss mixture as well.

-Beth


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

100g of moss mixture, me too! 

-dylan serbin


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok...

Going to place the order today. Hopefully within a few days I can get a better price estimate.
I will update everyone as soon as I hear back.

Chris


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it too late to order the moss mix? 100g?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

No...it's clear that one is going to be popular so I ordered several kilo's of it.

CD


----------



## dylanserbin (Apr 11, 2009)

hmm, i wonder what that is...?


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

UmbraSprite said:


> No...it's clear that one is going to be popular so I ordered several kilo's of it.
> 
> CD


Yeah, I'm coming late on this one, but I'd take some moss mix.

Are you going to try out the EpiWeb yourself? I'd be interested to hear how it performs in someones viv, besides just in advertising pictures.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Im currently using the Epiweb in my 75g viv. 
My Intermedius have climbed all over it without any problems and im starting to get some moss growth on it.

Now the stuff Im using isnt the new product he is listing, but I believe it is similar material.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

Chris put me down for the 300g of moss mixture.
Andy


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Am I too late to get 50g of moss mix???


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

No one is too late 

Just will take some time to get in. It's a long process to ship from Sweden as these packages get held up in customs on both sides of the pond.

CD


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

UmbraSprite said:


> No one is too late
> 
> Just will take some time to get in. It's a long process to ship from Sweden as these packages get held up in customs on both sides of the pond.
> 
> CD


Approx. how long before this will be avaialble to be delivered??


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

No clue. I am still waiting on Dusk to get back to me with the final shipping costs. In addition he said we wanted more moss mix than he had ready so he is making it up now.

Chris


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll try 100g of the moss mix!


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey! This stuff looks amazing and I'm definitely going to try it out. Are you still taking orders? 
If so put me down for :

- 400x500mm IIS Background Sheet
- Module B
- One SM Branch
- 50g bag of the moss mix

Thanks in advance!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Order is on the way...

I just noticed I got one of the sheet sizes wrong.

They come 400 x 500 and 500 x 600 ... not 500 x 500 although I am sure custom sizes would be available. Probably more expensive so the best bet would be to trim down the 500 x 600.

For those who requested particular pieces I have also request these for you.

Chris


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome!! When you have totals please let me know.
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

500x400 will work for me actually. I was going to be trimming it down anyway 

Please let me know the totals and when you expect things in. Thanks!


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

ill take 100g of the moss mixture as well!


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I would like 200g of the moss mix.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

So....

$137 for shipping from Sweden
$208 for customs tariffs
$856 actual cost of goods

That is 40% of the cost in shipping!

Now you guys see why EpiWeb is so expensive. The actual product is really reasonable. If we were in Europe the stuff would be half of what it runs here.

Anyhow...soon as I pay customs their ransom on my shipment the stuff should be in.

Chris


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

any luck on an ETA?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Well...customs still has everything. I need to get payment on the tariffs to them. I have been slammed at work so haven't had the chance. I will see if I can get it done tomorrow. Hopefully won't be but a few days after that.

Chris


----------



## jentek (Jan 2, 2009)

If at all possible I would like some of the moss mix as well
100g would be fine.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

How is it coming with customs? Any final cost yet?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey all....

Just moved into a new house and got the frogs set up. Today is my first day with internet so I haven't had time to get anything settled. The shipment is here but not yet unpacked. I hope to get to it just after the holiday (gotta get in some beach time after the move!). I will put up final pricing as soon as I can sit and calculate all the costs.

FYI: I have started using the EpiWeb "substrate" cubes instead of Hydroton and it is working perfectly. Same effect....no heavy stone!

Chris


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for making it happen =)


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

All,

I had time to get the moss split out and calculate the pricing. 

50g moss mix $12.99
300g moss mix $72.99

Shipping should run around $7-9 depending on weight.

For everyone who responded in this thread or via PM previously please PM me again to confirm.

As for the EpiWeb itself, I will have the new drip walls and regular sheets available soon. I still have branches and pots on the site. I received some samples of the shaping modules as well but haven't had time to take a look at them yet. 

The EpiWeb substrate is also ready to go. I plan on doing a weight comparison vs Hydroton but haven't had the chance just yet...that said we are talking EpiWeb (sponge) vs clay pellets (stone).

1 gallon bag $9.99 (1 gallon = 4L if you want to compare with Hydroton)

If you are going to use heavy soils or stone above the EpiWeb allow for a bit extra as the substrate will compress a bit. I use just moss or ABG mix and get no compression. To determine approximately how much "Epi-strate" you need you can get a rough estimate by taking the formula used for Hydroton (from Josh's Frogs). 

Inches deep / height of the tank (in inches) = Substrate ratio

Substrate ratio X number of gallons = Gallon bags of substrate needed

Gallons of substrate needed X 4 = Liters of substrate needed

The dartfrogdepot.com site is still being buggy with shipping and taxes so please PM me here for orders for the time being.

Thanks and everyone be sure to post photo's of how you put the EpiWeb to use!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Just confirming moss order...i think im going to go with 50g instead of a 100 though


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

The EpiWeb substrate is definately the way to go. Just doing a 10g horizontal you could tell the difference in weight right away when compared to hydroton.

I love the fact that you dont have to wash out epiweb like hydroton before use. And it stays in place alot better than hydroton too. So now its alot easier to create ponds and other terrain.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Could I please confirm for 50g of moss and add a gallon of epiweb


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Id like 50g of moss mix please and thanks


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey all...just got back from the beach for the 4th just now. I will start getting back to everyone tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Moss mix is on the site....you can order away!

Dart Frog Depot


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi y'all,

I'm very new to all of this but I love how this stuff looks. Just to clarify, The epiweb is a replacement for coco husk or other backgrounds? Then you spread the moss seeds on it and water...and your viv grows amazing and green like that? Is the drip wall set up just a replacement for hand misting? Could I hand mist and get the same results? Can you still place broms and other plants in the epiweb and have the moss grow around them like you could a cocohusk background?

Sorry for the noob question. Still learning here and this stuff looks great.


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

RentaPig311 said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I'm very new to all of this but I love how this stuff looks. Just to clarify, The epiweb is a replacement for coco husk or other backgrounds? Then you spread the moss seeds on it and water...and your viv grows amazing and green like that? Is the drip wall set up just a replacement for hand misting? Could I hand mist and get the same results? Can you still place broms and other plants in the epiweb and have the moss grow around them like you could a cocohusk background?
> 
> Sorry for the noob question. Still learning here and this stuff looks great.


I was wondering the same thing you beat me to it lol


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Lets see what I can answer:

Epiweb is a replacement for other backgrounds. And the moss mixture is spread on it and after a few weeks of watering (through the drip wall, and misting) plus some light...Bright Green Moss is growing in everywhere! (At least thats what the company claims).

The drip wall is'nt necessarily a replacement for misting, but it will keep any mounted plants (like broms) well watered!

Hope this helps!


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

That was certainly helpful. That sounds great. I'll have to do some research on building a tank with dripwalls. Might be a bit out of my skill range but it looks amazing.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep...

Epiweb was created as a replacement for tree fern panel which is often used to maintain plants which require heavy watering followed by drying with complete drainage. 

The photo shows growth on Epiweb that has been misted as the branches don't have drip lines installed. Most Epiweb in use doesn't have the drip feature but is just a sheet. 

The moss is a new product to everyone including me so we will have to see what works best. The "instructions" I posted are what I was given by the vendor. While each moss is different my experience is they need high light and high humidity to survive. Even a short time dry can kill off these types of mosses quickly. The tanks I grow mosses in currently get a 1 minute mist every 8 hours. 

We will have to see how this new moss product works best. Unfortunately right now it will be trial and error since no one here has had hands on experience with it yet.

The vendor said he uses water and then "paints the mix on with a brush". I haven't tested the consistency yet to determine if this is the best way to go. I plan to take a panel of Epiweb and grow a full sheet of this moss as a test. The moss would certainly grow on great stuff or other backgrounds if properly lighted and watered. It may however be more difficult to get the moss mix to stay on smoother surfaces so you may need to be creative. The porous texture of Epiweb is good for holding the tiny pieces of sphagnum containing the other mosses in place.

Hope this helps clarify.

Chris


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

I just placed an order for a few items via the website.
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I just placed an order for 150 grams of Moss instead of 100..
Plus picked up some of your fruit fly medium


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

I was wondering when the ISS drip walls would be available on your site. I wanted to purchase everything at once to save on shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Tolo...

If you are in MD you should just stop by! I am in Bethesda. I have been so busy I haven't been able to unpack the IIS yet. I have to leave town again this Sunday to go to Europe for my day job. I didn't order a ton of the IIS yet as I want to get a look at the product first. I will let you know as soon as things are ready. 

Chris


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow you get to go to europe!? Your lucky. I would stop by Lars in Germany and pick up some sweat frogs.


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

I didnt even realize that, but I will have check that sometime soon! I wouldnt be able to make it this week, when are you getting back from Europe?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hah...it always sounds great but I will be working. I think I get part of Wednesday in Paris to people watch but that usually isn't the case. I am so tired usually after all the travel (plus so much to do with the frogs!) that I just need to get home.

I will be getting home Friday night.

Everyone who ordered moss: the orders are in the mail. If you didn't received an email confirming this please contact me. I received some updated information from the manufacturer regarding the IIS systems, the moss and how they obtained the results seen in the photo's. It's a long read but here goes:

>>
"The moisture in the ziplocks is exessive humidity from the moss. It does not need to be damp. On the contrary, it is neccesary to keep it as dry as possible during storage.

I have attached a guide to the use of the EpiWeb-IIS system. In there you find most of the answers your customers might have. And the basic behind the system.
As you can read in there, the lianas and branches that are attached to the back panel, gets the water thru it. The moss mix and the Epiweb structure makes it self watering. But it is important that the parts (back wall, lianas, modules etc) are fully covered with the moss mix.

The vivarium on the photo has the Epiweb-IIS installed. It is run by a digital timer set to water 5 times each day (3-5 minutes each interval). The vivarium never needs to be watered by hand. All branches and lianas are water fed thru the back wall.

The lights used in all the terrarium/vivarium I built are T5 lights or Osrams Dulux-L (36-80W). That vivarium had 2 x 80W Dulux-L.

Guide:

EpiWeb™ A D V A N C E D G R O W T H S U B S T R A T E

General notes and advice for the Epiweb IIS system 

1. Install background panels firmly at the back of the Vivarium. Glue the panels with aquarium silicone. Leave approx. 2-3 mm of air over the spray bar to allow dismounting of the spray bar.
2. Connect the pump to the tubing with the adapter provided (L-pipe).
3. Mix the dried moss mixture with water to a consistency similar to yoghurt. Leave the mixture over night, before using it.
4. Apply the moss mixture with a brush. Even the moss layer with a wet brush. The moss layer should be between 1-3 mm thick.
5. In order to make the system self-sufficient with water, it is necessary that all parts including the background panels (only front side) are covered with the moss mixture. Make sure that you have a complete coverage of the surface. The more evenly the moss mixture is distributed, the more even irrigation. It can be an advantage if the modules, branches and lianas are moss coated before they are installed.
6. Branches and lianas are simple to reshape. By heating up the material with a hair dryer or a heat gun you can bend and shape. Hold it in position until it cools down. The material now stays in the position.
7. Mount the modules, branches and lianas with the stainless screws provided to the background panels. Alternatively, silicone, or hot glue can be used. 
8. Put extra moss mixture into the joints between the modules/branches and the background panels, in order to guarantee water transportation.
9. Only use clean water with the pump.
10. If the holes are clogged on the spray bar, remove the pipe from the plastic clips and rinse it. Open up clogged holes in the spray bar with a needle.

After a few months you may need to add more moss to different places, where for example water drips. It is applied by hand or with a brush. 

The moss in the moss mixture is made of tropical species and it needs a water with small nutrient content and a pH value between 5,7-7,0. The second part of the moss mixture consists of Sphagnum moss and gives together with the tropical moss good water retaining abilities and additionally antiseptic effect. Rain water or osmosis water is to be preferred. 

Setting irrigation intervals

Normally you connect the pump to a digital timer to control the irrigation intervals. The ambient climate, temperature and the size of the terrarium, and also the type of plants play a role with the choice of intervals. In the beginning the intervals should be adjusted so that the moss layer never completely dries out. It is also possible to let the system run continuously, if preferred.

Miscellaneous

Sometimes a whitish layer form. This is a mold fungus, the same type as penicillin, and is completely harmless for plants and animals. It often disappears after a few weeks, when the moss takes over. After a few weeks a greenish layer develops on the most wet and bright parts. This should not be confused with green algae. It is a natural step in the development of moss, the moss goes through the protonemal phase. From this algae-like layer the new moss plants are formed. 

Moss needs a sufficient lighting to grow optimal (5000-6500° Kelvin). The minimum quantity of light is approx. 650 FC (foot candles), it corresponds to approx. 7000 lux/m2. As comparison one can take a 36 W fluorescent light that puts out maximally 1200 lux. 

It is important to control the nutrient content of the water. Regular water exchange is necessary in order to prevent enrichment of nutrients. We recommend a complete exchange of the water every two weeks. 

Keep a watch for fungus gnats (Sciara thomae). Their larvae can live in the damp substrate and can destroy the establishing moss. The simplest way to prevent this is to plant a carnivorous plant in the vivarium. (Chris: frogs should work!) On an acute attacks of fungus gnats, soil nematodes are the best method (finally a use for those ugly soil worms!). Please contact us for consultation. 

Store the dried moss-mix in dry condition at ambient room temperature. 
Important! In order to store remaining wet moss, it must be dried before storage. 
>>

Hope this helps...please keep the questions coming...

Chris


----------



## longliveledzeppelin (Jul 4, 2009)

will the moss grow on rocks


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Good question. I don't see why not....it all really boils down to keeping it moist and well lighted.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

UmbraSprite said:


> The vivarium on the photo has the Epiweb-IIS installed. It is run by a digital timer set to water 5 times each day (3-5 minutes each interval)


Are y'all using this in PDF Vivs? Seems like that much water would kill a lot of the common PDF VIV Plants.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I recently got 100g of the moss mix and was wondering how much water to mix w/ the moss mix and also how thick I should apply it to the tree fern that i'm using? I know several people have gotten this from Chris, but has anyone used it yet? I know once it's on you need to keep it moist and also give it light.

Any input would be GREAT! I wasn't able to see anywhere on this post how to make the mix.

Andy


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

-Mix the dried moss mixture with water to a consistency similar to yoghurt. Leave the mixture over night, before using it.

-Apply the moss mixture with a brush. Even the moss layer with a wet brush. The moss layer should be between 1-3 mm thick.
You can find more details in post #69.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: New EpiWeb Drip Walls (2nd Order Interest)*

All:

We are completely sold out of moss. I will be placing a new order on Monday. 

Additionally for those of you who were interested in the IIS systems I need to get a final tally on what to order. As I have mentioned in the past it is expensive to get this stuff shipped and through customs and so I don't want to order things that aren't going to be sold. Please email me directly to pumilio1 at gmail dot com with your requests and I will get back to you with cost estimates. For now base your orders off of the prices on the first post.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

If we want moss should we just go ahead and order from site, then expect ours sometime after the shipment comes in? I kept forgetting the first time and forgot to place my moss order ;(


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

No...I prefer to wait till I have new stock. I will post here when it arrives.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Ken was nice enough to start a "experiences" thread for the moss mix. Please share your photo's and experiences.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/43741-moss-mix-trial.html


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi I can possibly help you get things through customs faster. Me and my mother own a import company as well as a furniture comapany and we can have large orders of furniture and giftware landed and processed through customes in 3 days if we want you can email me at [email protected] and ill see if I can help.


----------

